# Jointing This Was A Fiddle



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Lovely! I would like to have seen some process photos.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice work. Joinery is great skill to have. And I with I had it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job

I can see i will have to up my game a hell of a lot


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice joints!

Not easy to do at all.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a high end pool cue, very nicely done. I also would love to see the process.


----------

